# Bremsleitungen im Beef Cake wechseln



## wastl86 (8. März 2012)

Sers, also ich bekomme einen neuen rahmen und muss die leitung der bremse durch bekommen.kann ich das selber machen oder eher beim fachman machen lassen. wie stell ich das am besten an. vorab. ich habe noch keine discbrake aufgemacht


----------



## -MIK- (8. März 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> vorab. ich habe noch keine discbrake aufgemacht



...dann ab zum Fachmann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (8. März 2012)

na irgendwann muss ich des ja auch mal lernen. was macht es denn so schwierig. wenn ich den fachmann besuche was kann ich preislich erwarten?


----------



## Toolkid (8. März 2012)

Schwierig ist da gar nix. Befüllen und Entlüften der Leitung schreckt viele ab.


----------



## wastl86 (8. März 2012)

also spirch, wenn ich mir das wissen aneigne,wie ich entlüfte und befülle, dann ich auch die leitung durch ziehen?


----------



## chris-66740 (8. März 2012)

kann man so sagen, bei mir musste ich aber die alu tülle am ende der leitung entfernen,da ich es sonst nicht durch den rahmen bekommen hätte. ( brauchst dann wieder eine neue, weil die alte nicht mehr verwendbar ist)


----------



## -MIK- (8. März 2012)

chris-66740 schrieb:


> kann man so sagen, bei mir musste ich aber die alu tülle am ende der leitung entfernen,da ich es sonst nicht durch den rahmen bekommen hätte. ( brauchst dann wieder eine neue, weil die alte nicht mehr verwendbar ist)





Warum hast Du die Leitung nicht einfach am Bremsgriff demontiert, die Quetschhülle abgeschnitten und die Leitung nach hinten hin raus gezogen? Dann hättest Du eine 1cm kürzere Leitung gehabt, hättest sie aber weiter verwenden können.

@wastl: Unterm Strich ist es simpel, Leitung von hinten durch den Rahmen verlegen, Bremshebel montieren, Bremsflüssigkeit rein und entlüften. Die Kunst liegt wie immer im Detail. Du wirst höchstwahrscheinlich daran verzweifeln, die Leitung passend durch den Rahmen zu bekommen. Mein Tip: Besorg Dir Schweißdraht und zieh den durch den Rahmen. Diesen verwendest Du dann als Führung.

Als nächstes das Entlüften, nimm meine Anleitung für die The One aus der Rose IG, damit solltest Du gut zurecht kommen.


----------

